# Did not complete



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Got this email from flex robot 
--
Hello,

On November 23, 2016, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up.
---

Sent a reply back stating that warehouse told me to return packages that were not delivered after four hours obviously they are not in sync 

Warehouse also told me that I have to take every package that they give me so I can't leave packages but they told me that I could return packages after my four hours is done 

It would have taken me 1-2 hours extra to complete all 50 packages given the route I had. 

Oh well, my days may be numbered 

I'm not willing to do more than 30minutes extra. I'll work fast as I can and continue to return packages after 4.5 hours. 

Sometimes I have to be somewhere later in the day and I can't be working 1-2 hours extra


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

question, have you ever had a 4 hr block you get done in 2 or 3 hrs????


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Thoughts ?

Just suck it up and do 2 hours extra. ?
I've done that before when I can.

Don't pick up all the packages ?
Flex will send you a warning if WH staff tells them

Mark extras as undeliverable ?
Not really honest.

I guess I'll just have to work faster
Or find another real job.

I'm not complaining I realize i gotta follow their rules or risk being deactivated.

I won't cry if I get deactivated.
There's a point I won't go beyond.
I will work as fast as I can for 4.5 hours and then I'll return packages to the WH.
If It's going to take longer to return to the warehouse I'll continue to deliver until they are done.

I thought maybe calling support and saying I'm returning packages might help but I did this before and they told me to talk to the WH.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

If I added up all the extra hours I've put in it it would prob be 90% of my blocks.
I've only gotten 1 or 2 under 4 hours.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

if you get 50plus packages and a route that is spread out it's not really doable in 4 hours. 

Seems like everyone is getting more packages now. Some guys got more than me I know. 
Especially SUVs


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Thoughts ?
> 
> I guess I'll just have to work faster
> Or find another real job.


Oh this is your only job? I would find another one

Anyway, some thoughts I have is I get paid to deliver the packages total not by the hour, rarely it has taken me more than 4 hrs to complete, sounds like you may need a discussion with your WH


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

No it's my 2nd job.
It depends on the WH and routes
I've had a 60pkg route doable in 4hours
I've also had a spread out 20pkg route that took 4 hours

Spread out 50pkg routes are not doable.

I looked at my itenary and I was averaging more than 5 mins a pkg. if you run into a problem that takes u more time that adds even more. 

Yeah I'll talk to WH again but not holding my breath.

It is what it is, this "job"
I'm not complaining just stating my situation so others might benefit.
You gotta follow the rules I guess or get deactivated. There's lots of people waiting to do the gig if I don't want to.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

There's no doubt that if you're constantly running over the 4 hours for your routes something's not right. Typically it's the other way around, most drivers finish 90% of their routes early. Unfortunately for you it's the opposite. That could be a any of a multitude of problems and not putting any blame on you. You seem to be a person who is conscientious about what you're doing.

I don't recall if anyone has been deactivated for not completing deliveries(logistics side).....maybe try to confirm that. If it hasn't happened, it's probably not much to worry about.

If you're worried, you have to start taking the few extra steps needed to get undeliverables marked as such. I think that is where you are going or went wrong.
If you mark them undeliverable and select access problem etc then return them.....should not be a problem. May take some extra time but you know how it goes, have to weight out the options and do what you feel is best for you.

Of course you should know the tricks how to do that without being at the address.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I am at the same warehouse as you and I never take more than 3 hours. I think you need to figure out what is slowing you down.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Late packages 
Accepting red packages others have not been able to deliver. But I have no Choice it seems


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Also sometimes it's the route u r given 
I think becoz I pick up open or someone else's cancelled blocks I may be getting more packages and longer routes. 
I don't get any scheduled blocks. 
I will say it's luck of the draw though 
I seem to be unlucky 90% of the time.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm curious if it's the times I am doing. 
7:30 and 6:30 blocks seem to be the worse 

I'd do the 9:30 if I could get them but just getting any block is hard.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

There's no category for undeliverable too many packages though. 
I think maybe I spend too much time trying to find hard to find addresses 
The smart drivers have already given up and given me the package as a Red warning one. 
I should just mark those as undeliverable at the WH and return them right away.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

silentguy said:


> There's no category for undeliverable too many packages though.
> I think maybe I spend too much time trying to find hard to find addresses
> The smart drivers have already given up and given me the package as a Red warning one.
> I should just mark those as undeliverable at the WH and return them right away.


Not trying to be an ass but I really do hope you have a 2nd job. You're not going to be around long with what you are doing and your train of thought on issues. If you're going over 4 hours all the time something is wrong and this job isn't for you. Maybe look for another line of work? It has nothing to do with the blocks being picked up or scheduled... This gig isn't for everyone and I think you are one of those people it isn't meant for. I'd look for something else if I had half the issues you are having.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Agree


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Late packages
> Accepting red packages others have not been able to deliver. But I have no Choice it seems


Late packages does not mean you call the customer. It means you deliver it as fast as you can.

I wonder how your navigation is going. 5 minutes between deliveries is a lot. Once you get to the area you are delivering, it should take you no more than 2 or 3 minutes to make the next delivery.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Agree I don't call the customer. 

It seems like the Late routes I am getting are cobbled together 
They throw in a few zip codes extra. 
The App nav I don't use as its gotten me lost too many times. 

You can't really refuse the extra zip codes. 
I've tried a few that are obvious miss sorted and get push back there too.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm not going to speed to make a delivery. 
The spread out routes are more than 3 mins per delivery.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I'm not going to speed to make a delivery.
> The spread out routes are more than 3 mins per delivery.


Four hours are not spread out. Also while the apps navigation is flawed you are wasting time entering every address into another app, its why your deliveries are taking too long and if you keep returning packages they may deactivate you...


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Actually copy and paste to gmaps is quite quick
And that's not why it takes longer to deliver. 
This beats getting lead on a wild goose chase by the Delivery App. All u need is one misguidance and there's no way u can finish on time. 
I also have a Magellan GPS as third backup in case gmaps fails. 
I'll try to deliver all the packages I can within reason. 

If I get deactivated that's fine 
Sometimes u just gotta do what u can.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Actually copy and paste to gmaps is quite quick
> And that's not why it takes longer to deliver.
> This beats getting lead on a wild goose chase by the Delivery App. All u need is one misguidance and there's no way u can finish on time.
> I also have a Magellan GPS as third backup in case gmaps fails.
> ...


Well, obviously 90% of the time your system doesn't work.
We had a guy complaining that he was given all the "problem routes". We were all rolling our eyes. When one of the "favored" guys got called, he asked the dispatcher to give it to the complainer. Next block we were all back and this guy rolls in 2 hr 15 min later,with THREE returns out of his SIX stops, LOL. This is for Prime Now. Some people can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Actually copy and paste to gmaps is quite quick
> And that's not why it takes longer to deliver.
> This beats getting lead on a wild goose chase by the Delivery App. All u need is one misguidance and there's no way u can finish on time.
> I also have a Magellan GPS as third backup in case gmaps fails.
> ...


Wow. I'm not sure what's going on out there in Seattle but I don't have anywhere near the struggle you experience on my routes here in Miami. I've only had about 3-4 blocks out of the approx. 70 blocks I've done take me the full 4 hours or longer. I'm done in 2.5 hours or less more than 75% of the time. And I rely almost completely on the Amazon app for navigation.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Same here. 2.5 hours -- with travel time to get to the delivery area -- is pretty normal, and 3.25 is pretty much guaranteed for all but the worst routes. I think outside of my first week I've all of three times hit the four hour mark (I'm not counting return trips to the WH in this time, I'll grant)
I use the Amazon app for nav. Sure it messes up -- a lot actually -- but using Gmaps as a backup works fine. At worst I may lose five minutes in a route because of Amazon app nav messups.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Well it's fast guys like u that are why all the blocks will go to 3 hours instead of 4.

That's fine I'm not trying to be a career delivery driver.
Just need some extra cash to pay bills.

I'll work on my system to get faster.

Thank you to the people who offer constructive tips and are not just trying to boost their egos.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I use Waze. It seems to be much better than Gmaps or Amazon navigation.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Regarding "preferential treatment," I definitely see it. People who know the dispatchers will look at their slip and if they see a lot of apartments, will swap it out.

That's life though. It definitely helps who you know.

Even when I have gotten the really shitty apartment routes (5/5 deliveries in apartment complexes), I still have managed to make it within 2 hours, albeit with a lot more circling and calling to get into complexes.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I grabbed a late block at 3-6pm and when I showed up there were 6 semi trucks and white vans and other cars in line to get in... 

Would have taken an hour to even get into the place... And would have started getting dark... I asked if they would let me in the other way since I was already late, showed up at 3:15pm... and this new guard said nope... so I just left **** that lol

they released the block late and nobody took it then they put it at 3pm lol...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

silentguy said:


> I'm curious if it's the times I am doing.
> 7:30 and 6:30 blocks seem to be the worse
> 
> I'd do the 9:30 if I could get them but just getting any block is hard.


The later in the day, the less packages you get, from my experience.

I have never had a shift that took me more than 4 hours. Sometimes I'll go past the 4 hour mark, but then I remember I was face timing my daughters or eating dinner. So I can not blame this on the warehouse.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

LLXC said:


> Regarding "preferential treatment," I definitely see it. People who know the dispatchers will look at their slip and if they see a lot of apartments, will swap it out.
> 
> That's life though. It definitely helps who you know.
> 
> Even when I have gotten the really shitty apartment routes (5/5 deliveries in apartment complexes), I still have managed to make it within 2 hours, albeit with a lot more circling and calling to get into complexes.


My warehouse is pretty legit. I do logistics so we all come inside, but it is completely random assignment. Whoever gets there first gets the first route, and it goes down the line. I have not seen a worker change routes on anybody.

I use to be one of those workers (outside amazon) that would just go in and work. I soon realized, you have to make friends if you want to advance.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

LLXC said:


> Regarding "preferential treatment," I definitely see it. People who know the dispatchers will look at their slip and if they see a lot of apartments, will swap it out.
> 
> That's life though. It definitely helps who you know.
> 
> Even when I have gotten the really shitty apartment routes (5/5 deliveries in apartment complexes), I still have managed to make it within 2 hours, albeit with a lot more circling and calling to get into complexes.


I will not call if there is no code marked on the delivery. (unless its the one package that will make me head back to the warehouse. I have crawled under gates before, and of course followed many cars in.) I simply mark access problem or business closed. This is the joy of working mostly evening shift logistics. I usually have to go back to the warehouse though, but its okay if there are 2 more deliveries to return. I live in the general direction of the warehouse, so not a huge deal.

But yes, apartments seem to push me close to the 4 hour mark. Thankfully, with logistics, you can do 20 boxes in one complex easily.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Smh and I was scared theyd be tracking me at mickey D's 

How can they switch a route? They move the rack or the car never seen it tbh


----------



## Whereismyrobot (Dec 19, 2016)

They sent this to me for the two blocks I did last week. Now they earnings say I made $22 for a four hour block and a 3 hour block. WTF?


----------

